# Mansfield General Hospital - October 2012



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Oct 24, 2012)

History

Construction initially began in 1889 and the hospital opened just one year later in 1890 with the intention of providing additional facilities to the local residents in light of outbreaks of diseases such as Typhoid, smallpox and tuberculosis which caused an increased demand for more hospital beds. In 1897 expansion was already under way with the addition of the Newstead Ward. By 1950 the hospital which originally opened with 5 beds in 1890 had grown to a size capable of offering 168 patient beds. The Hospital finally closed its doors to patients late in 1992 and eventually shut down completely early in 1993.

Mansfield General Hospital is currently owned by a local businessman who in 2005 was granted planning permission to develop the land into apparently however little redevelopment has since taken place and the buildings have been left to rot for around 20 years. According to a BBC article in July this year the council are currently spending some cash looking into possible uses of the land and are said to be considering repurchasing the site from the current owner.

Our visit

I’d previously had 2 failed visits at this place and was really eager to see the inside for myself having viewed countless reports on the place. It has survived in pretty good condition compared to other Urbex spots which have perished either due to the elements or having the decay process sped up by vandals and metal thieves, the main reason for this is the keen attention of local residents and security who keep a watchful eye over the decaying building. We eventually made our way inside after taking probably the worst route which involved much more climbing than was probably necessary . Once inside we split up and headed off in different directions hoping to track down the morgue. I wondered around happily capturing a few shots while Sam and Ryan searched the halls for the morgue. Sam was incredibly unfortunate, while exploring what appeared to be a basement area he proceeded to venture down a set of stairs pictured somewhere below. I didn’t see the incident for myself but he describes seeing what appeared to be a small doorway at the bottom of the stairs and when attempting to step of the stairs soon realised the doorway wasn’t actually small it was 50% submerged in the most god awful smelling water I have ever had the pleasure of being near. Needless to say he took an unintentional dip and ended up waste deep in water which can only be described as smelling like strong rotten eggs :/. Unlucky! Otherwise the visit was a success and we had a good explore for an hour or 2 before being caught . We didnt locate the infamous PIR which everyone seems to keep tripping so I’m assuming we still have that excitement to come on our next visit to this place .

Anyways on with the photos of what for me was one of my favourite explores to date:


























































































































you can see the photos larger on my blog link in my sigi


----------



## UE-OMJ (Oct 24, 2012)

Very interesting, some good stuff left behind there


----------



## urban phantom (Oct 24, 2012)

Great stuff mate


----------



## perjury saint (Oct 24, 2012)

*Got some crackin shots there! Very nice...*


----------



## skankypants (Oct 24, 2012)

Tried on Sunday morning but secca booted us off,nice work...


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Oct 24, 2012)

Awesome stuff! As skankypants said, we got busted trying to get in.

A mixture of that and seeing your photos makes me more determined to succeed and get in without being caught! 

Nice one


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Oct 25, 2012)

skankypants said:


> Tried on Sunday morning but secca booted us off,nice work...





Jimba said:


> Awesome stuff! As skankypants said, we got busted trying to get in.
> 
> A mixture of that and seeing your photos makes me more determined to succeed and get in without being caught!
> 
> Nice one



Unlucky guy's, he's on the ball at this place, I think thats why theres so much left considering how long its been closed. I'm sure you'll see it eventually though


----------



## birdinanaviary (Oct 25, 2012)

Was it the caretaker who caught you? Guy with glasses? PIR is in the main staircase, it's loud hahahaha




skankypants said:


> Tried on Sunday morning but secca booted us off,nice work...



I don't know who caught u but its doesn't sound like the caretaker

He's a nice bloke in fact a bloody top bloke and he lives opposite, UNLESS in the last 3 weeks the council have taken the site back and got their own security in!

I love this place the decay is greeeeaat your photos are brilliant


----------



## darbians (Oct 25, 2012)

Good work! We found big ledgers and lots of paperwork in a small bassment. Never took any photos though :-( not sure how we never set off the our now you mention where it is!


----------



## skankypants (Oct 25, 2012)

Was a asian bloke with glasses,,,,he was a bit of a "wolly"to be fair,not nice at all,demanding to see I.D. and driving up n down the road outside like a nutter...all secca have a job to do,but he was on a high horse that day...


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 25, 2012)

Nice one,great photos.


----------



## birdinanaviary (Oct 25, 2012)

skankypants said:


> Was a asian bloke with glasses,,,,he was a bit of a "wolly"to be fair,not nice at all,demanding to see I.D. and driving up n down the road outside like a nutter...all secca have a job to do,but he was on a high horse that day...



Definately not the normal dude at all then 

Bizarre


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Oct 25, 2012)

We met the normal guy (my third time meeting him and he's a really nice bloke) no idea who the asian chap is cant say we saw him


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Oct 25, 2012)

Probably some power-hungry random who thought we'd be more scared of him than he was of us.

He was so very, very wrong.

Also, when asked to produce his SIA license, he avoided the question. Aren't security meant to wear their license on their arms or at least show it when requested...? It was all very odd. He wasn't wearing clothes I'd imagine security to wear either.


----------



## peterc4 (Oct 26, 2012)

Well done, looks well worth it


----------



## random factory (Oct 27, 2012)

Nice set. Attempted to get in on thursday and were foiled by a trolley and secca


----------



## steve2109 (Oct 27, 2012)

Loving those shots, nice bits and bobs left over, thanks for sharing


----------



## Sshhhh... (Oct 27, 2012)

Cracking shots! Its a great place so much to see, we spent eight hours mooching


----------



## Potter (Oct 28, 2012)

Great work in my fave place.


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Oct 28, 2012)

Sshhhh... said:


> Cracking shots! Its a great place so much to see, we spent eight hours mooching



8 Hours wow you were so lucky! I must go back did didnt have anywhere near long enough!


----------



## Wakey Lad (Oct 28, 2012)

Spot on that fella, like the look of this place, i will get there one day


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Oct 28, 2012)

Wakey Lad said:


> Spot on that fella, like the look of this place, i will get there one day


 I'd be happy to join you i'd love another visit here


----------



## random factory (Nov 16, 2012)

PROJ3CTM4YH3M said:


> I'd be happy to join you i'd love another visit here



I'd be happy to join anyone  been foiled twice now due to over zealous neighbours, secca and a cleverly placed stores trolley trap


----------



## Potter (Nov 25, 2012)

Stores trolley trap?


----------



## nelly (Nov 25, 2012)

Lovin the peely paint


----------



## demon-pap (Dec 4, 2012)

birdinanaviary said:


> Definately not the normal dude at all then
> 
> Bizarre



this, i also know the caretaker, hes a friend of mine, not gonna go into too much detail but this sounds interesting, sounds to me like it could have been the owner cause apparently hes a scruffy looking miserable asian guy from what i know. 

poss him, he only pops by once in a while aswell so its more than likely him, the best time for access is early morining.


----------



## MPurbex (Dec 5, 2012)

great shots...i love all the different chairs photographed! (sorry bit random!)


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Dec 7, 2012)

I like the old school desks, not something you see very often in UE!

The peeling paint is captured nicely too.


----------



## Potter (Dec 15, 2012)

This is one of those places I could never get bored of.


----------

